# Springback Clipboard



## Brody Cain (Aug 5, 2017)

I recently ran a call with a medic and he had a 4x6 springback mini clipboard. I searched online for a while and all I can find are springback clipboards that are 5.5x8.5. Does anyone know where to find the 4x6 ones?


----------



## MTB24 (Aug 5, 2017)

Have you checked on amazon? I found a few on there unless you are looking for metal.


----------



## bakertaylor28 (Aug 5, 2017)

I agree, check amazon, and if you can't find it there, check a police supply store. (quartermaster.com  would be a good first stop.)


----------



## VFlutter (Aug 6, 2017)

Something like this? 

https://mdpocket.com/Clipboards/ISO-clipboards/black-mini-iso-clipboard


----------



## MMiz (Aug 6, 2017)

Amazon options:
https://www.amazon.com/Small-Clipboard-KrohneTec-Frosted-Transparent/dp/B01IAUA9RK
https://www.amazon.com/Clipboard-Acrylic-4x6-1-Each/dp/B004MVI2B2/
https://www.amazon.com/Acrimet-Clipboard-Memo-6-pack-Hardboard/dp/B011OEV496/

Galls options:
http://www.galls.com/clipboards/

Good luck!


----------

